# Printer wont install



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 29, 2008)

So my dad got a new printer for Christmas. Its a Kodak EASYSHARE all-in-one 5500 series printer. 

I go to install the drivers leaving the printer unplugged from the computer (power cord is plugged in) and the instructions state to plug in the USB device when prompted. Okay...I wait until prompted and plug it in. It still sits there at the screen telling me to insert the USB cable to the back of the printer. I have tried it with the printer on and with it off. I have even tried using drivers off Kodak's website. 

Not really sure what to do. Vista doesnt even try to install a driver for it when i plug it into the motherboard. Ive never had this problem with a printer before. 

Not sure if i put this in the right section or not so if it isnt, mods feel free to move it. However it will be a networked printer. 

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Munki (Dec 29, 2008)

This might be a dumb solution, but is the port turned on in the BIOS?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 29, 2008)

Should be cause I loaded defaults earlier.


----------



## Munki (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow. All I can say about the port being off is double check to be sure.

Is this a custom built computer or store bought?


*sorry if you stated this in original post, sometimes Reading > Munki*


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 29, 2008)

Only really two things I can think of assuming you do have power to the printer.....

One is the port...try multiple others, even the front panel ones if needed!

Try a different USB cable, again assuming its the pritnter type, this may be a little harder to get your hands on for free.

Last ditch effort would be Kodak support of some sort.


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2008)

Since you set things to default, you will need to set the USB 2.0 to Highspeed instead of fullspeed.


----------



## Munki (Dec 29, 2008)

Aw poo. I was semi-close. lmao


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Since you set things to default, you will need to set the USB 2.0 to Highspeed instead of fullspeed.



I've never seen a board not defaulting to high speed, and even if so, it's all backwards compatible with eachother. Skip the whole installer thing, does Windows detect a new device? If so, feed it the drivers manually. If not, try another port or try on another machine. If none find a new device there obviously is something wrong with the device. rtfm, might help.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 29, 2008)

Munki said:


> Wow. All I can say about the port being off is double check to be sure.
> 
> Is this a custom built computer or store bought?
> 
> ...


I just did and everything is a go. 

It is a custom build. 



sneekypeet said:


> Only really two things I can think of assuming you do have power to the printer.....
> 
> One is the port...try multiple others, even the front panel ones if needed!
> 
> ...



Ive tried a couple but not all of them so ill give that a go. 

Trying a different cable right now with the drivers installing and ill see what happens. 

I will if needed. 



erocker said:


> Since you set things to default, you will need to set the USB 2.0 to Highspeed instead of fullspeed.



Did that. 



DanTheBanjoman said:


> I've never seen a board not defaulting to high speed, and even if so, it's all backwards compatible with eachother. Skip the whole installer thing, does Windows detect a new device? If so, feed it the drivers manually. If not, try another port or try on another machine. If none find a new device there obviously is something wrong with the device. rtfm, might help.



Windows does not detect the printer at all. 

If i cant get anywhere with different ports im taking it upstairs to my computer. Maybe even my laptop. The website doesnt specify if its 32 bit only or both 32 and 64 bit.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 29, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Windows does not detect the printer at all.
> 
> If i cant get anywhere with different ports im taking it upstairs to my computer. Maybe even my laptop. The website doesnt specify if its 32 bit only or both 32 and 64 bit.



Then try a different port or your laptop. It doesn't matter if there are both 32 and 64 bit drivers or not, Windows should still detect new hardware. If it doesn't work on another machine either check the manual, see if you missed something. If that doesn't work it probably is DOA.


----------



## Munki (Dec 29, 2008)

Kick it. it worked for the cd player on my deck in my truck. Haha



-Chris


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 29, 2008)

It isnt working on the laptop either.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2008)

If windows doesn't pop up with the detected new hardware prompt, then the printer is probably DOA.

I know this sounds stupid, but is the printer on?  I only ask because I know on the 5300 I had, when I plugged the printer in, the LCD would turn on, but I still had to press the little power button to truly turn it on and get it to work with the computer.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 29, 2008)

Printer is on yes. 

I should just have you come over and help me with it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay. Finally got it. Was a combination of new drivers and a different cable cause the one we had apparently wasnt USB2.0. 

Thanks for all the help guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 30, 2008)

anyone know if there are any cables not supporting usb 2.0 ? afaik the cable is just 5 thin wires without any shielding or anything


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 30, 2008)

Cable I had didnt specify whether it was USB1.1 or 2.0. I found a cable that was USB2.0 and slapped it in and things started to work. There was a sheet of paper even that came with the printer that stated if you cant get the printer to install that it could be the lack of a USB2.0 cable and 1.1 could cause issues when using the printer.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've come accross a few old cables that don't support USB 2.0, I even have a case floating around in my basement with front USB ports that only support USB 1.1.

I think it has to do with the data transmitting wires in the cables and termination.  Something about USB 2.0 using a different voltage over the data transmission wires, and the older cables can't handle it properly.  I don't really remember, but I remember talking about it in a class during college.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.interfacebus.com/Design_Connector_USB.html

near the end of the page, can't see anything about a 2.0 specific cable


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats because that pages goes over the standard that was implemented with USB2.0, and reverse implemented to USB 1.1 and 1.0.

However, when just USB 1.0 was in use, and the USB 2.0 standard hadn't been released yet, the cable requirements were a lot looser.  It didn't require 28 AWG wires, some cheap cables were made with 30 or even 32 AWG wires.  There aren't many of them still floating around, but I come across one every now and then.  You'll know it when you use one, either they won't work, or the computer will warn you about how "this device can perform faster if you plug it into a usb 2.0 port" even though both the device and port are USB 2.0, it is just the cable that isn't.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 31, 2008)

@ w1zzard>  http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/usb_20_122208.zip @ this page:http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/

Page 87-? of Chapter 6 of the document usb_20.pdf has visuals.  It is a lot of reading, but it is quit interesting.  A lot of development research went into USB.


----------

